# Merry Christmas



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

To one and all have a Merry Christmas especially those who took time to answer my numerous posts, much appreciated. :-*

I'm sure i'll have more queries in 2015  .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tony, Best Wishes.. [smiley=cheers.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Happy Christmas to all


----------



## sgh (Dec 5, 2014)

[smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] Happy ChrisTTmas & A Merry New Year [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Best wishes to everyone, have a great Xmas and hope Santa brings you all the TT goodies you asked for lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Merry chrisTTmas everyone


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Merry Christmas to one and all


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas all


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Merry Christmas fellow TT enthusiasts 8)

Hope Santa is generous to you all when you sit on his lap and his sack gets emptied :lol:

Best wishes all


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Hope everyone has a great Christmas, and it brings you everything you want 

All the best for 2015


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all.

Used to play games with my kids on Christmas Eve, but you know you're getting old when you pop down to the pub with them mid afternoon for a couple of sneaky pints


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Condiments of the Seasoning to one and all


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

sgh said:


> [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] Happy ChrisTTmas & A Merry New Year [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=elf.gif]


My OCD........ [smiley=bigcry.gif]

merry Christmas and a happy new year


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Get fesTTive


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Merry Christmas Eve to everyone!!!!

I bought myself an extra special christmas present today......42" LED smart TV (LG) was £379, reduced to £249, £60 on nectar points and sold my 32" for £100......boom best christmas ever!!!!! I'm so good at buying presents for myself!!!!

Hope father christmas brings everyone what they wanted this year!!!!

J
xx


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> Merry Christmas Eve to everyone!!!!
> 
> I bought myself an extra special christmas present today......42" LED smart TV (LG) was £379, reduced to £249, £60 on nectar points and sold my 32" for £100......boom best christmas ever!!!!! I'm so good at buying presents for myself!!!!
> 
> ...


Love it! Got the same one for £230 a few months back! Sat at the bottom of my bed haha. Such a good TV though definitely a good buy! Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## AudiUK (Oct 30, 2014)

Have a wonderful Christmas from all at Audi UK.


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------

